# Who was it...and was it here?



## Israel (Mar 28, 2018)

From a recent story about the FB kerfuffle:



> But users have raised concerns about the practice after observing that they've been targeted with ads for products they've never expressed an interest in online. Many Facebook users have reported examples and alleged evidence that the app is listening in on their conversations.


The full story:

https://pjmedia.com/trending/cambridge-analytica-whistleblower-facebook-may-listening-home-work/

Was it a while ago someone expressed concern about _privately discussing_ the requirements (if I remember correctly) to getting a CDL license, and suddenly FB started to show ads for getting a CDL in his feed?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2018)

Scary.


----------

